# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloedkankers - Artikels

## Agnes574

Bloedkankers.

Bij de term bloedkanker denkt men in de eerste plaats aan leukemie, maar er bestaan nog andere types: verschillende vormen van leukemie (acute, chronische, myeloïde, lymfoïde, ), lymfeklierkankers (ziekte van Hodgkin, non-Hodgkin lymfomen, ), myelomen (ziekte van Kahler), ... Elk van deze types van kanker heeft zijn eigen kenmerken met de daarbijhorende verschillende symptomen, en vereist ook een verschillende behandeling. 
In totaal maken bloedkankers ongeveer 7% uit van alle kankers maar bij kinderen is leukemie de meest voorkomende kankersoort. Om en bij de 30% van alle kankers bij kinderen zijn vormen van leukemie. 
Lymfomen vertegenwoordigen ongeveer 14% van alle kinderkankers.
Het tijdig opmerken van de eerste symptomen van de ziekte is de eerste stap naar een snelle diagnose, zodat kan worden gestart met de best mogelijke behandeling op maat voor elke patiënt.

Onderzoek, met nieuwe mogelijkheden van diagnose en behandeling voorop, maakt voortdurend vorderingen. Bloedkankers zijn daar een goed voorbeeld van: de laatste decennia wordt de diagnose steeds preciezer en de behandeling steeds doeltreffender.

Er zijn nieuwe en meer gerichte geneesmiddelen ontwikkeld die zorgen voor een meer doeltreffende behandeling op maat, met minder bijwerkingen. Ook de ontwikkeling van stamceltransplantatie is een groot succes. Deze nieuwe behandelingsvormen bewijzen hun nut voor specifieke kankers.

Door die evolutie is de prognose duidelijk gunstiger geworden. Bij kinderen is dat nog meer het geval: de grote meerderheid van jeugdige patiënten met leukemie kan tegenwoordig genezen. Bij zieken waar geen volledige genezing mogelijk is, kan de ziekte toch in veel gevallen worden afgeremd tot een chronische aandoening. De evolutie van een kanker naar een chronische aandoening zien we trouwens alsmaar frequenter voorkomen in de oncologie. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Bloedkankers: deel1: Soorten bloedkankers en kankers van het lymfestelsel 

De meeste kankers zijn het gevolg van een woekering van cellen ter hoogte van een orgaan (bv. long-, borst- of prostaatkanker) of een weefsel (bv. huidkanker). De plaats waar de woekering plaatsgrijpt, is dus duidelijk vast te stellen. Van daaruit kunnen de kankercellen zich wel verspreiden ('uitzaaien'). 

Bij kankers van de bloedcellen (leukemie en ziekte van Kahler) en van het lymfestelsel (Ziekte van Hodgkin en non-Hodgkin lymfomen) ligt het anders: de kanker ontstaat in een systeem van waaruit de kankercellen zich onmiddellijk in het hele lichaam kunnen verspreiden. 


Soorten bloed- en lymfekankers 
Leukemie
Ziekte van Kahler
Hodgkin-lymfomen
Non-Hodgkin-lymfomen 

1. Leukemie 
Leukemie is een verzamelterm voor een groep van beenmergkankers gekenmerkt door een ontregelde groei van verschillende soorten witte bloedcellen. Vanuit het beenmerg gaat de ziekte meestal over op het circulerende bloed en op andere organen; lymfeklieren, milt en lever. In principe kan elk orgaan worden aangetast, ook het centraal zenuwstelsel.
De functie van het beenmerg is de aanmaak van bloedcellen: rode en witte bloedlichaampjes en bloedplaatjes. De cellen doorlopen in het beenmerg meerdere rijpingsstadia, beginnend vanuit de stamcel naar de jonge blastcel tot een rijpe cel. De rijpe cel komt uiteindelijk in het bloed. 
De witte bloedcellen zorgen er voor dat vreemde indringers (zoals bacteriën en virussen) bestreden worden. Sterk vereenvoudigd kan men zeggen dat de lymfocyten, één van de verschillende types witte bloedcellen, antilichamen aanmaken en die op de vreemde indringer plaatsen. Daarna worden de indringers aangevallen door de granulocyten die de indringer doden. De indringer wordt via de lymfevaten afgevoerd naar de nieren en de lever. 

Bij leukemie vindt er een storing in de vorming van de witte bloedcellen plaats. De cellen in het beenmerg nemen in aantal toe door een ontsporing ergens in het rijpingstraject. Het gaat dus om cellen die nog niet voldoende zijn uitgerijpt waardoor ze nog niet hun taak kunnen vervullen. Hierdoor ontstaan grote hoeveelheden onrijpe bloedcellen. Door deze woekering komt de productie van normale bloedcellen in het beenmerg in het gedrang. Door een tekort aan rode bloedcellen ontstaat onder meer bloedarmoede (anemie) en kan het bloed minder zuurstof en voedingsstoffen vervoeren. Door een tekort aan rijpe witte bloedcellen, wordt men veel gevoeliger voor infecties. Een tekort aan bloedplaatjes, leidt tot een verstoring van de bloedstolling en bloedingen (trombocytopenie).
Aanvankelijk is er alleen in het beenmerg een overmaat aan onrijpe bloedellen. Na verloop van tijd komen die onrijpe cellen in de bloedbaan en dus ook in de organen terecht. 

Afhankelijk van het soort witte bloedcel dat de ziekte veroorzaakt, spreekt men van lymfatische of myeloïde leukemie. Daarnaast wordt er een onderscheid gemaakt in acute en chronische leukemie. 
Bij acute leukemie ontstaat in korte tijd een ophoping van onrijpe bloedcellen. Bij chronische leukemie zijn de cellen al meer in normale zin ontwikkeld en verloopt het proces veel trager. 

Het aantal nieuwe gevallen van leukemie per 100 000 inwoners per jaar wordt op 7 à 8 geschat, wat dus in België neerkomt op ongeveer 7 à 800 nieuwe gevallen per jaar. Naar schatting 1 op de 135 vrouwen en 1 op de 95 mannen krijgt leukemie.
Bij kinderen tot veertien jaar is leukemie de meest voorkomende kanker. Bij kinderen gaat het bijna uitsluitend om acute leukemie. De ziekte komt iets vaker voor bij jongens dan bij meisjes. Bij volwassenen komen zowel acute als chronische leukemie voor.


2. Ziekte van Kahler 
De ziekte van Kahler (of multiple myeloom) is een aandoening van plasmacellen in het beenmerg met nog steeds onbekende oorzaak. Plasmacellen zijn cellen die gespecialiseerd zijn in de productie van antistoffen (immunoglobulinen). Bij de ziekte van Kahler beginnen specifieke plasmacellen ongecontroleerd te groeien waarbij meerdere botafbrekende haarden in het skelet ontstaan en de hoeveelheid van een bepaald eiwit in het bloed en urine toeneemt. Door de ziekte neemt de productie van normale antistoffen af en kan een tekort ontstaan aan witte en rode bloedcellen. Omdat de bloedplaatjes als het ware gecoat worden door de eiwitten, werken ze slechter. De botafbraak ontstaat ook doordat de botafbrekende cellen geactiveerd worden door stoffen die gemaakt worden door de aangedane plasmacellen. 
Er bestaan ook andere zeldzame kankers van de plasmacellen en verschillende vormen van plasmacel-aandoeningen die kunnen evolueren tot de ziekte van Kahler. Naar schatting 1 op de 190 mensen krijgt de ziekte van Kahler. De ziekte van Kahler komt meer bij mannen dan bij vrouwen voor en begint meestal boven de leeftijd van 50 jaar. 


3. Hodgkin en non-Hodgkin lymfomen 
Het lymfvaatstelsel bestaat uit de lymfklieren die, net zoals het bloedvatenstelsel, met elkaar verbonden zijn door een netwerk van lymfvaten die zich over het hele lichaam uitstrekken. Ook de milt, de thymus (een kleine klier achter het borstbeen, ook zwezerik genoemd) en de amandelen (in de keel) maken deel uit van het lymfsysteem.
Het lymfvaatstelsel vormt een belangrijk onderdeel van het natuurlijke defensiesysteem van het lichaam tegen allerlei infecties. Het lymfvaatstelsel vervoert een melkachtige vloeistof, de lymfe, die witte bloedlichaampjes (lymfocyten), vetten en eiwitten bevat en afkomstig is uit het bloed en uiteindelijk ook weer in het bloed terechtkomt. Op haar tocht door het lymfestelsel wordt de lymfe in de lymfeklieren gefilterd waardoor infecterende organismen en kankercellen verdwijnen en worden gedood. Die lymfeklieren zitten onder meer in de hals, de oksels, de liezen, de buik en de borst. Zij functioneren als een soort afvalverwerkingsmachine waar alle schadelijke stoffen worden vernietigd. Bij een infectie zullen die lymfeklieren opzwellen. 

Er bestaan twee types van lymfocyten: B-cellen en T-cellen. Ze ontstaan allemaal in het beenmerg als stamcellen. Lymphocyten die in de thymus rijpen, worden T-cellen genoemd. Lymfocyten die in het beenmerg en in de lymfeklieren rijpen, worden B-cellen genoemd. Ze spelen allebei een specifieke rol in het afweersysteem. 
Wanneer de lymfecellen zich abnormaal gaan ontwikkelen en beginnen woekeren, spreekt van lymfeklierkanker of lymfoom. Door de abnormale cellentoename kunnen de lymfocyten niet goed meer functioneren. Doordat de lymfocyten niet goed meer functioneren, verliest het lichaam een deel van zijn afweer tegen virussen en bacteriën, waardoor gemakkelijker infecties ontstaan.

Lymfomen worden in twee categoriën verdeeld: Hodgkin- en non-Hodgkin-lymfomen. Bij Hodgkin-lymfomen is een specifiek soort kankercel aanwezig. De vele andere vormen zijn non-Hodgkin-lymfomen. 
Vermits het lymfvaatstelsel over het hele lichaam verspreid is, kunnen lymfomen overal ontstaan en zich snel uitbreiden en haast alle organen aantasten. 
Lymfomen staan op de zesde plaats van de meest frequent voorkomende kankers in Vlaanderen. Hodgkin-lymfomen komen vooral bij jonge mensen voor, non-hodgkin-lymfomen treffen eerder oudere mensen.


4. Ziekte van Hodgkin 
Ziekte van Hodgkin (lymphogranuloma malignum) werd het eerst beschreven door dr. Thomas Hodgkin (1798-1866) in 1832. Het is een vorm van lymfeklierkanker waarbij één type lymfekliercel een abnormale celgroei vertoont. Het is deze kenmerkende Hodgkincel (gekend als de Reed-Sternberg cel) die de ziekte onderscheidt van de andere soorten lymfeklierkanker. Deze andere soorten hebben de verzamelnaam Non-Hodgkin lymfoom.
De abnormale celgroei veroorzaakt vergrote lymfeklieren, waardoor de lymfocyten niet meer optimaal kunnen functioneren. Hierdoor verliest het lichaam een deel van zijn afweer tegen virussen en bacteriën. 
De ziekte ontstaat meestal in een lymfeklier. Soms ontstaat de ziekte in een ander deel van het lymfeklierstelsel, bv. in de milt, lever of in het beenmerg.
1 op de 650 vrouwen en 1 op de 550 mannen krijgt ziekte van Hodgkin
Meer dan de helft van de patiënten is jonger dan 40 jaar op het ogenblik van de diagnose. Bij kinderen komt de ziekte meer voor bij jongens dan meisjes. De ziekte wordt uitzonderlijk vastgesteld bij kinderen beneden de 5 jaar. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg deel 1

5. Non-Hodgkin lymfomen 
De ziekte van non-Hodgkin veroorzaakt lymfomen, gezwellen die meestal in de lymfklieren ontstaan. Bij ruim een derde van de patiënten begint de ziekte elders in het lymfestelsel, bijvoorbeeld in het lymfeweefsel van de maag, longen of de schildklier. Dit orgaan kan zwellen of beschadigd raken, en klachten geven die lijken op een maagzweer of darmgezwel. De ziekte kan zich door het lichaam verspreiden via het bloed en de lymfe. Zo komen de gewoekerde cellen bij andere lymfklieren. Deze ziekte wordt daarom vaak op meer plaatsen in het lichaam aangetroffen. 
In tegenstelling tot de ziekte van Hodgkin worden geen Reed-Sternberg aangetroffen.
Het onderscheid tussen Hodgkin en non-hodgkin is belangrijk omdat de prognose (overlevingskansen) en de behandeling sterk verschillen.

Er bestaan een 20-tal verschillende vormen van non-Hodgkin lymfomen, allemaal met hun eigen kenmerken, snelheid waarmee ze zich verspreiden en behandeling. Bij sommige zijn de B-cellen, bij andere de T-cellen aangetast.
Non-Hodgkin lymfomen komen drie keer zo vaak voor als Hodgkin-lymfomen en treffen vooral mensen boven 50 jaar. 1 op de 90 vrouwen en 1 op de 80 mannen krijgt non-Hodgkin lymfoom
Bij kinderen zijn non-Hodgkin lymfomen zeldzaam (ongeveer 1 per 100.000). Ze komen vooral voor na de leeftijd van 10 jaar. Bij kinderen is de ziekte doorgaans agressiever en in een verder gevorderd stadium dan bij volwassenen. De drie meest voorkomende vormen bij kinderen zijn: lymfatisch lymfoom, een lymfoom die nauw verwant is met acute lymfatisch leukemie (ALL), small cell lymfoom (Burkitt's en non-Burkitt's) en large cell lympfoom (LCL). Het zijn drie types die als zeer agressief worden beschouwd. 


WGO Classificatie van bloed- en lymfekankers 
Het onderscheid tussen lymfomen en leukemie is niet altijd zo duidelijk. Sommige vormen van lymfoom zijn eerder specifieke manifestaties van lymfatische leukemie. 
In de classificatie van lymfekankers door de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WGO) wordt daarom niet langer een onderscheid gemaakt tussen leukemie en lymfoom, maar worden drie grote categoriën onderscheiden waartoe zowel specifieke vormen van lymfoom als van lymfatische leukemie kunnen behoren: 
B-cel kankers, T-cel/natural killer-cel kankers en Hodgkin-lymfomen. 

B-cell neoplasmen 
Vroege stadia
1. Precursor B-cel neoplasmen: precursor B-acute lymfatisch leukemie/lymfatisch lymfoom (B-ALL, LBL) 
2. Perifere B-cel neoplasmen 

Ontwikkelde stadia
1. B-cel chronisch lymfatisch leukemie/small lymphocytic lymphoma
2. B-cel prolymfatisch leukemie
3. Lymfoplasma lymfooma/immunocytoma 
4. Mantle cell lymfoom
5. Follicular lymfoom
6. Extranodal marginal zone B-cel lymfoom (MALT type)
7. Nodal marginal zone B-cel lymfoom 
8. Splenic marginal zone lymphoom 
9. Hairy cell leukemie
10. Plasmacytoma/plasma cel myeloom
11. Diffuse large B-cel lymfoom
12. Burkitt's lymfoom


T-cell en NK-cell neoplasmen 
Vroege stadia
1. Precursor T-cel neoplasme: precursor T-acuut lymfatisch leukemie/lymfatisch lymfoom (T-ALL, LBL)
2. Peripheral T-cel en NK-cell neoplasmen

Ontwikkelde stadia
1. T-cel chronisch lymfatisch leukemie/prolymfatisch leukemie
2. T-cell granular lymfatisch leukemie
3. Mycosis fungoides/Sezary's syndroom
4. Peripheral T-cel lymfoom
5. Hepatosplenic gamma/delta T-cel lymfoom
6. Subcutaneous panniculitis-like T-cel lymfoom
7. Angioimmunoblastic T-cel lymfoom
8. Extranodal T-/NK-cel lymfoom (nasal type)
9. Enteropathy-type intestinal T-cel lymfoom
10. Adult T-cel lymfoom/leukemie
11. Anaplastic large cel lymfoom (primary systemic type)
12. Anaplastic large cel lymfoom (primary cutaneous type)
13. Aggressive NK-cel leukemie


Hodgkin's lymfoom
Vroege stadia
1. Nodular lymphocyte-predominant Hodgkin's lymfoom
2. Classical Hodgkin's lymfoom

Ontwikkelde stadia
1. Nodular sclerosis Hodgkin's lymfoom
2. Lymphocyte-rich classical Hodgkin's lymfoom
3. Mixed cellularity Hodgkin's lymfoom
4. Lymphocyte depletion Hodgkin's lymfoom


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Bloedkankers: deel 2: Behandelingsmethoden 

Soorten behandelingsmethoden 

Er bestaan meerdere behandelingsmethoden van leukemie en lymfoom die apart of samen worden toegepast, in functie van het type kanker, hoe de abnormale cellen er precies uitzien, de hoeveelheid abnormale cellen, het stadium waarin de kanker zich bevindt, de leeftijd en de algemene conditie van de patiënt, enz. 
Deze behandelingsmethoden zijn het voorwerp van permanente klinische en experimentele onderzoeken en worden dan ook voortdurend aangepast en verfijnd en aangevuld met nieuwe geneesmiddelen en technieken. 

*1. Chemotherapie 
Bij chemotherapie worden bepaalde geneesmiddelen (cytostatica), giftige stoffen eigenlijk, toegediend met de bedoeling om de abnormale cellen te vernietigen. Omdat deze geneesmiddelen ook gezonde cellen doden, hebben ze heel wat nevenwerkingen. Maar omdat kankercellen sneller delen dan gezonde cellen, kunnen deze producten de toename van het aantal kankercellen afremmen of stoppen, zonder al te veel gezonde cellen te doden.
Er bestaan meer dan 50 verschillende cytostatica die apart, maar meestal met meerdere samen in specifieke combinaties worden toegediend.
De geneesmiddelen kunnen, afhankelijk van de preciese behandeling, via de mond worden genomen, of rechtstreeks in aders (via infuus of inspuiting) of in het ruggenmerg- en/of hersenvocht worden ingebracht.
De dosis en de duur van de behandeling verschilt geval per geval. Meestal worden specifieke schema's gebruikt waarbij meerdere cytostatica in een bepaalde volgorde en aan een bepaalde dosis, gedurende een bepaalde periode en volgens preciese tijdsintervallen worden toegediend.
Ook is het mogelijk dat de schema's of de combinatie van producten worden aangepast in functie van het verloop van de behandeling, of als de ziekte na verloop van tijd terugkeert (recidief). 
Er lopen voortdurende klinische studies om de beste schema's en combinaties uit te testen en op punt te stellen. 

Chemotherapie heeft allerlei nevenwerkingen.
• de patiënt kan zich erg ziek voelen, misselijk zijn, moet overgeven… Deze nevenwerkingen kunnen meestal vrij goed worden bestreden met speciale geneesmiddelen.
• vermindering of afbraak van beenmerg. Hierdoor verminderen de witte bloedcellen en verhoogt de kans op infecties. Door een vermindering van bloedplaatjes kunnen spontane bloedingen optreden. Door een vermindering van rode bloedcellen kan bloedarmoede optreden. Dit effect begint meestal na ongeveer 7 dagen en kent een piek tussen 10 en 14 dagen na de chemotherapie. Het kan gepaard gaan met plotse koorts of zich onwel voelen. 
Bij sommige vormen van leukemie worden zeer hoge dosissen cytostatica gebruikt waardoor het beenmerg volledig wordt afgebroken. Dat moet dan vervangen worden via transplantatie (zie verder). 
• Vermoeidheid. Deze vermoeidheid treedt vooral op naar het einde van de kuur. 
• Haarverlies. Dit begint meestal 3 tot 4 weken na een eerste kuur. Alle haren (niet alleen hoofdhaar) kan uitvallen. Dit effect is evenwel tijdelijk. Zodra de behandeling beëindigd is, begint het haar weer te groeien.
• Droge en ontstoken mond en smaakveranderingen. De mond wordt droog, soms ontstaan kleine blaasjes. Veel drinken en een goede mondhygiëne (dikwijls tanden poetsen met een zachte borstel) is belangrijk. Eventueel zal de arts producten voorschrijven om mondinfecties tegen te gaan. De veranderde smaak is tijdelijk.
• Irritatie van de maagslijmvlies: sommige cytostatica veroorzaken een verhoogde maagzuurproductie, wat aanleiding kan geven maagpijn, indigestie, verlies van eetlust… Sommige producten kunnen daarentegen aanleiding geven tot een verhoogde eetlust.
• Tintelingen in handen en voeten. Sommige producten kunnen aanleiding geven tot tintelingen of gevoelloosheid in handen en voeten. Dit verdwijnt na enkele maanden.
• Veranderingen van huid: de huid kan droger worden en er kan jeuk ontstaan. De huid wordt ook gevoeliger voor de zon.
• Irritatie van de blaas: sommige producten kunnen de blaas irriteren. Om dit te verkopen moet de patiënt veel drinken.
• Diarree: in geval van diarree moet u veel drinken. De arts kan geneesmiddelen voorschrijven.
• Hoofdpijn: sommige producten veroorzaken hoofdpijn. Ook bij toediening van cytostatica in het ruggenmergvocht of het hersenvocht ontstaat hoofdpijn.
• Waterophouden: door sommige producten wordt de zout-waterbalans in het lichaam verstoord, waardoor water opgeslagen, vooral in de voeten en vingers die opzwellen.
• Vruchtbaarheid: chemotherapie kan een invloed hebben op de vruchtbaarheid. Bespreek dit vooraf zeer duidelijk met de arts. Het is af te raden om zwanger te worden tijdens een behandeling, zorg daarom voor een aangepast anti-conceptiemiddel.
• Maandstonden: de maandstonden kunnen verstoord worden. Bij jonge vrouwen herstellen die zich meestal na de behandeling, bij oudere vrouwen kan dit leiden tot vervroegde menopauze.
• Koorts: sommige producten kunnen aanleiding geven tot een griepachtige toestand met koorts en spierpijn.
• Verstoring van hart- of longfunctie. Daarom zal bij gebruik van die producten de hart- en longfunctie nauwgezet opgevolgd worden.
• Weefselschade: omdat cytostatica zeer giftig zijn, moet bij het toedienen vermeden worden dat ze 'uitlopen' op omliggende weefsels of omliggende aders. Dit is niet altijd zo gemakkelijk omdat ze vaak moeten worden toegediend. Er bestaan nu allerlei speciale systemen waarbij een catheter wordt ingeplant die voor de hele duur van de behandeling aanwezig blijft zodat niet telkens opnieuw aders moeten worden aangeprikt.

Signaleer altijd onmiddellijk wanneer er nevenwerkingen optreden. Meestal kunnen die door aangepaste maatregelen of door speciale geneesmiddelen voorkomen of verholpen of verlicht worden.

*2. Corticosteroïden 
Chemotherapie wordt dikwijls kortstondig aangevuld met de gelijktijdige toediening van corticosteroïden. Ze remmen de aanmaak van witte bloedcellen af. Bovendien helpen ze tegen onder meer misselijkheid. 

*3. Radiotherapie 
Bij radiotherapie worden radioactieve stralen gebruikt om de kwaadaardige cellen te doden. De radioactieve straling brengt schade toe aan het DNA van de cellen waardoor ze zich niet meer kunnen delen en afsterven. Ook gezonde cellen worden beschadigd, maar vermits de kankercellen zich sneller delen, treft de bestraling in verhouding meer kankercellen.
Er bestaan twee vormen van radiotherapie: 
• uitwendig met een bestralingstoestel 
• inwendig waarbij het radioactieve materiaal in de te bestralen plaats wordt ingebracht via een inplantaat of kleine kraaltjes. 
Bestraling gebeurt meestal polyklinisch. 
De dosering en de positie van de bestraling worden zorgvuldig berekend om zo veel mogelijk gezond weefsel te sparen. De bestraling zelf duurt maar enkele minuten, maar wordt gedurende een voorafbepaalde periode dagelijks herhaald. 
De behandeling is niet pijnlijk, maar na verloop van tijd kunnen wel nevenwerkingen optreden. 
• Na verloop van tijd kan de huid rood worden en gevoeliger voor zonlicht. Ook kan huidpigmentatie (bruinverkleuring) optreden.
• Vermoeidheid. Die verdwijnt in de weken na de behandeling.
• Bij rechtstreekse bestraling van het hoofd kunnen bij kinderen later neurologische problemen optreden, zoals leerproblemen, gedragsstoornissen, epilepsie…
• Radiotherapie houdt ook een verhoogd risico in op de ontwikkeling van bepaalde kankers (Acute leukemie, Kanker van longen, borst, colon, bot of schildklier, Non-Hodgkin lymfoom). 

*4. Beenmerg - of stamceltransplantatie 
Bij een beenmerg - of stamceltransplantatie worden de bloedcellen van de patiënt door behandeling met celdodende stoffen (cytostatica) en bestraling (radiotherapie) vernietigd, waarna er nieuwe stamcellen aan de patiënt gegeven worden. Stamcellen zijn onrijpe cellen die uitgroeien tot bloedcellen. Dit gebeurt via een infuus zoals bij een bloedtransfusie. Deze stamcellen groeien vervolgens weer uit tot nieuwe bloedcellen.
Wanneer de stamcellen afkomstig zijn uit het beenmerg, spreekt men van een beenmergtransplantatie (BMT). 
Wanneer de stamcellen uit het bloed gehaald worden, is er sprake van een stamceltransplantatie (SCT). 

Allogene transplantatie
Zijn de stamcellen afkomstig van een donor (meestal een naaste verwante, bij voorkeur tweelingsbroer of -zus, broer of zus), dan spreekt men over een allogene transplantatie. 
Bij een allogene transplantatie kan een afstotingsreactie optreden, waarbij de donorcellen de cellen van de patiënt aanvallen. 
Een allogene beenmergtransplantatie wordt meestal niet meer toegepast bij patiënten die ouder zijn dan 50 jaar. 

Autogene of autologe transplantatie
De stamcellen zijn afkomstig van de patiënt zelf. Ze worden weggenomen op het ogenblik dat de ziekte in remissie is (dus nadat de meeste kankercellen vernietigd zijn). Het beenmerg dat wordt weggenomen wordt 'gezuiverd' van eventuele nog aanwezige kankercellen.
Een dergelijke transplantatie wordt meestal niet meer toegepast boven de leeftijd van 65 jaar. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Bloedkankers: deel 2: Behandelingsmethoden vervolg

Het duurt twee tot vier weken voor de nieuwe stamcellen hun weg naar het beenmerg hebben gevonden en nieuwe bloedcellen beginnen aan te maken. Al die tijd blijft de patiënt gehospitaliseerd, meestal in een speciale kamer om het risico op infecties zo klein mogelijk te houden. Er zullen preventief antibiotica worden gegeven omdat de patiënt in deze periode zeer vatbaar is voor infecties. Eventueel zullen ook groeifactoren worden toegediend, geneesmiddelen die de aanmaak van bloedcellen kunnen versnellen. Bloedtransfusies zijn nodig om rode bloedlichaampjes en bloedplaatjes te geven in afwachting dat het beenmerg die zelf opnieuw aanmaakt.
Een volledig herstel na een beenmergtransplantatie duurt meerdere maanden.
Het is een ingrijpende behandeling die vrij lang duurt (4 tot 6 weken), de patiënt zeer ziek maakt (braken, misselijkheid, koorts…) en waaraan heel wat risico's zijn verbonden.
Een frequente nevenwerking van een beenmergtransplantatie, vooral een allogene transplantatie (via donor), is onvruchtbaarheid. Ook bestaat een risico op cataract (vertroebeling van de ooglens, met blindheid tot gevolg), en verwikkelingen in lever, nieren, hart en long. 

5. Monoklonale antilichamen. 
Dit zijn antilichamen die in het laboratorium zijn gewijzigd waardoor ze kankercellen herkennen en zich erop vastzetten. Hierdoor kunnen cytostatica die bij chemotherapie gebruikt worden, maar die ook gezonde cellen vernietigen, meer gericht tot bij de kankercellen worden gebracht. Ze kunnen ook geladen worden met een radio-actieve stof die op die manier tot bij de kankercel wordt gebracht. Ook kunnen deze monoklonale antilichamen de kankercellen zo veranderen dat ze toch herkenbaar worden voor het eigen afweersysteem.
Deze behandeling is nog vrij experimenteel, maar er bestaan momenteel reeds enkele specifieke monoklonale antilichamen die gebruikt worden bij de behandeling van bepaalde types van gevorderde leukemie en hodgkin- en non-hodgkin-lymfomen. 

Mogelijke bijwerkingen
• allergische reactie 
• braken, misselijkheid, 
• griepachtige symptomen (vermoeidheid, koorts, spierpijn…)
• verlaging bloeddruk 

6. Immunotherapie 
Dit is een vrij recente behandelingsmethode waarbij het eigen immuunsysteem wordt hersteld of versterkt om de kankercellen te kunnen bestrijden. 
Bij de behandeling van leukemie en lymfomen worden bepaalde vormen van immunotherapie al vrij algemeen gebruikt. 

Interferon-alfa
Interferon is een cytokine, een eiwit dat door specifieke witte bloedcellen wordt gemaakt. Het kan ook synthetisch worden aangemaakt. Interferon remt de vermenigvuldiging van kankercellen af, zwakt hun vermogen om zich te verbergen voor het lichaamseigen immuunsysteem af en versterkt het lichaamseigen immuunsysteem.
Het wordt meestal onderhuids ingespoten. Dit kan ambulant gebeuren. 
Mogelijke nevenwerkingen (vergelijkbaar met chemotherapie, maar meestal veel minder en milder):
• griepachtige klachten (koorts, spierpijn, vermoeidheid...): meestal kort na inspuiting
• misselijkheid, braken, eetlustverlies…
• vermoeidheid
• huid: de huid kan vooral op de plaats van inspuiting rood en jeukerig worden
• verstoring van de nierfunctie
• vocht ophouden
• bloedtekort (anemie)
• verlaging bloeddruk, veranderingen hartritme
• duizeligheid
• haarverlies
• onvruchtbaarheid 

Kolonie stimulerende factoren (CSF's) 
Dit zijn geneesmiddelen die geen directe invloed hebben op de kankercellen, maar die het beenmerg stimuleren om meer rode en witte bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes aan te maken. Daarom worden ze soms ook hematopoietine groeifactoren genoemd.
Door gebruik te maken van deze producten kunnen de dosissen van chemotherapie opgedreven worden, zonder het risico op infecties en bloedingen al te zeer te verhogen en zonder bloedtransfusies te moeten geven. Ze worden ook gebruikt in voorbereiding op een beenmergtransplantatie om de productie van stamcellen te stimuleren. 
Er bestaan verschillende CSF's die witte bloedcellen stimuleren, andere stimuleren rode bloedcellen, nog andere bloedplaatjes.
Bekendst is Erythropoietine of EPO dat de aanmaak van rode bloedcellen stimuleert, en ook bekend is in de sport als doping.

Vaccinatie
Experimentele behandelingsmethode waarbij bepaalde stoffen worden gebruikt die het immuumsysteem moeten stimuleren om de kankercellen aan te vallen en te doden. 

7. Bloedtransfusies 
Vermits door de behandeling het beenmerg wordt aangetast, waardoor de productie van witte en rode bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes wordt afgeremd of stilgelegd, zullen bloedtransfusies en eventueel toediening van bloedmergstimulerende geneesmiddelen nodig zijn om de nodige bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes aan te vullen. 

8. Infectiecontrole 
Vermits door de behandeling het reeds verzwakte immuunsysteem nog verder wordt onderdrukt, wordt alles in het werk gesteld om infecties te vermijden en om ze zo snel mogelijk te behandelen.
Dit betekent onder meer:
• preventieve toediening van antibiotica en/of immunoglobulinen
• agressieve behandeling van infecties met antibiotica
• strikte lichaamshygiëne (o.m. tandverzorging)
• verblijf in steriele ruimten, steriel voedsel... 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Bloedkankers deel 3: Leukemie 

Wat is leukemie? 
Leukemie is een verzamelterm voor een groep van beenmergkankers gekenmerkt door een ontregelde groei van verschillende soorten witte bloedcellen. Vanuit het beenmerg gaat de ziekte meestal over op het circulerende bloed en op andere organen (lymfeklieren, milt en lever). In principe kan elk orgaan worden aangetast, ook het centraal zenuwstelsel.
De functie van het beenmerg is de aanmaak van bloedcellen: rode en witte bloedlichaampjes en bloedplaatjes. De cellen doorlopen in het beenmerg meerdere rijpingsstadia, beginnend vanuit de stamcel naar de jonge blastcel tot een rijpe cel. De rijpe cel komt uiteindelijk in het bloed. 

De witte bloedcellen zorgen er voor dat vreemde indringers (zoals bacteriën en virussen) bestreden worden. Sterk vereenvoudigd kan men zeggen dat de lymfocyten, één van de verschillende types witte bloedcellen, antilichamen aanmaken en die op de vreemde indringer plaatsen. Daarna worden de indringers aangevallen door de granulocyten die de indringer doden. De indringer wordt via de lymfevaten afgevoerd naar de nieren en de lever. 
Bij leukemie vindt er een storing in de vorming van de witte bloedcellen plaats. De cellen in het beenmerg nemen in aantal toe door een ontsporing ergens in het rijpingstraject. Het gaat dus om cellen die nog niet voldoende zijn uitgerijpt waardoor ze nog niet hun taak kunnen vervullen. Hierdoor ontstaan grote hoeveelheden onrijpe bloedcellen. Door deze woekering komt de productie van normale bloedcellen in het beenmerg in het gedrang. Door een tekort aan rode bloedcellen ontstaat onder meer bloedarmoede (anemie) en kan het bloed minder zuurstof en voedingsstoffen vervoeren. Door een tekort aan rijpe witte bloedcellen, wordt men veel gevoeliger voor infecties. Een tekort aan bloedplaatjes, leidt tot een verstoring van de bloedstolling en bloedingen (trombocytopenie).
Aanvankelijk is er alleen in het beenmerg een overmaat aan onrijpe bloedellen. Na verloop van tijd komen die onrijpe cellen in de bloedbaan en dus ook in de organen terecht. 

Afhankelijk van het soort witte bloedcel dat de ziekte veroorzaakt, spreekt men van lymfatische of myeloïde leukemie. Daarnaast wordt er een onderscheid gemaakt in acute en chronische leukemie. 
Bij acute leukemie ontstaat in korte tijd een ophoping van onrijpe bloedcellen. Bij chronische leukemie zijn de cellen al meer in normale zin ontwikkeld en verloopt het proces veel trager. 

Het aantal nieuwe gevallen van leukemie per 100 000 inwoners per jaar wordt op 7 à 8 geschat, wat dus in België neerkomt op ongeveer 7 à 800 nieuwe gevallen per jaar.
Bij kinderen tot veertien jaar is leukemie de meest voorkomende kanker. Bij kinderen gaat het bijna uitsluitend om acute leukemie. De ziekte komt iets vaker voor bij jongens dan bij meisjes. Bij volwassenen komen zowel acute als chronische leukemie voor. 

Oorzaken 
Over de preciese oorzaak van leukemie is weinig bekend. Wel kent men enkele factoren die bij het ontstaan een rol spelen.

Omgevingsfactoren
Het is bekend dat blootstelling aan grote hoeveelheden radioactieve straling, de kans op leukemie vergroot. Ook staat vast dat een vroegere behandeling met radiotherapie het risico op leukemie verhoogt. Er bestaat een verhoogde kans op leukemie bij kinderen die voor of na de geboorte werden blootgesteld aan bestraling. Over de vraag of het risico op leukemie hoger ligt bij mensen die in de omgeving van een kerncentrale wonen, lopen de wetenschappelijke opinies uit elkaar. 
Over de vraag of wonen in de omgeving van hoogspanningskabels het risico verhoogt, bestaat evenmin overeenstemming in wetenschappelijke kringen. 
Ook langdurige of massieve blootstelling aan bepaalde chemische stoffen zoals benzeen en sommige pesticiden verhoogt het risico. Ook sommige geneesmiddelen (cytostatica) die gebruikt worden bij chemotherapie om kanker te behandelen, kunnen leukemie uitlokken.

Virussen
Er bestaan aanduidingen dat een bepaald virus (humane T-cel leukemie virus) een zeldzame vorm van leukemie kan uitlokken. 

Genetische factoren
Er zijn aanwijzingen dat een erfelijke aanleg mogelijk van invloed is bij het ontstaan van sommige vormen van leukemie. Met name bij chronische myeloïde leukemie bevatten de kankercellen bijna altijd een abnormaal chromosoom (het Philadelphia-chromosoom) waarbij een deel van het chromosoom met een ander is vergroeid. 
Ook wordt een verhoogde kans op bepaalde vormen van leukemie vastgesteld bij personen met het Down syndroom en met afwijkingen in DNA reparatiemechanismen.


Soorten leukemie 

ACUTE LYMFATISCHE LEUKEMIE ( ALL ) 
De onrijpe cellen die gaan woekeren zijn de cellen die zich als lymfocyten hadden moeten ontwikkelen. Ze verspreiden zich in het beenmerg, het bloed en in de lymfevaten en lymfeklieren en kunnen ook andere organen binnendringen. Bovendien verdringen ze de andere normale bloedcellen. 
Het is de meest voorkomende kanker bij kinderen jonger dan 14 jaar. Bij kinderen met leukemie heeft 95% een acute en ten hoogste 5% een chronische vorm. De acute leukemie wordt bij 3 à 4 van de 100.000 kinderen vastgesteld. Van de kinderen met acute leukemie heeft 80% de lymfatische vorm. ALL komt vooral voor tussen het tweede en derde levensjaar. 

Klachten
Aanvankelijk kunnen de symptomen bij ALL sterk lijken op een gewone infectie. 
Alarmsignalen die aan leukemie moeten doen denken zijn onder meer:
• bleekheid, 
• onverklaarbaar moe, buiten adem bij de minste inspanning
• herhaalde infecties, 
• koorts 
• botpijnen
• zwelling van de lymfeklieren
• vergroting van lever en milt
• spontane bloedingen (blauwe plekken, bloedend tandvlees, neus, overdreven maandstonden…). 

Dit klachtenpatroon wordt veroorzaakt door de tekorten aan rode en witte bloedcellen en aan bloedplaatjes. 

Onderzoek
Wanneer er een vermoeden van leukemie bestaat, zal de arts een gericht laboratoriumonderzoek laten uitvoeren.
In eerste instantie worden bloedtests uitgevoerd. Indien die verdachte afwijkingen vertonen, gebeurt een beenmergonderzoek. Soms volgt ook een biopsie waarbij een stukje bot uit de bekkenrand wordt verwijderd. Een patholoog onderzoekt het verwijderde cel- en/of weefselmateriaal onder de microscoop. 
Aanvullend onderzoek omvat ondermeer een uitgebreid hematologisch (bloed)onderzoek, bloedstollingsonderzoek, lever- en nieronderzoek, foto’s van de longen, echografie van de buik, punctie van ruggenmergvocht.

Behandeling
De behandeling is onder meer afhankelijk van het preciese type en het stadium waarin de ziekte zich bevindt, het aantal abnormale cellen, de specifieke kenmerken van die cellen, van de leeftijd van de patiënt, specifieke genetische of chomosoomafwijkingen (bv. syndroom van Down, aanwezigheid van een afwijkend Philadelphia-chromosoom…). De behandeling wordt ook continu bijgestuurd in functie van de reacties op de behandeling. 
Zodra de ziekte vaststaat, zal meestal zo snel mogelijk gestart worden met de behandeling.
Meer dan de helft van de kinderen met ALL geneest momenteel bij optimale behandeling. De overlevingskans na 5 jaar ligt rond 80%, na 10 jaar rond 70%. De prognose bij meisjes is beter dan bij jongens. Verder is de prognose op het tijdstip van diagnose bij kinderen jonger dan 1 jaar of ouder dan 10 jaar slechter dan bij kinderen tussen 1 en 10 jaar oud. De prognose bij kinderen jonger dan 1 jaar is zeer slecht. De prognose is ook afhankelijk van het specifieke type ALL en van eventuele genetische of chromosomale afwijkingen. 
Bij volwassenen lopen de ramingen op overleven na 5 jaar met een optimale behandeling uiteen van 35 tot 50%. De overlevingskansen liggen hoger bij jonge patiënten (-35 jaar) en veel lager bij patiënten met een specifieke chromosomenafwijking (Philadelphia-chromosoom) die bij zowat 20% van de volwassen ALL-patiënten voorkomt.
Als gevolg van de behandeling kunnen op langere termijn stoornissen ontstaan zoals groeistoornissen, stoornissen van de geslachtsklieren, hartritmestoornissen en neuropsychologische veranderingen. Ook kunnen elders andere kankers ontstaan (bv. van de testikels bij jongens). 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg deel 3

Bloedkankers deel 3: Leukemie

Behandeling Kinderen 
De behandeling verloopt meestal in vier fasen:
• Remissie-inductie: door een intensieve chemotherapie probeert men de afwijkende cellen zo veel mogelijk te vernietigen zodat de kanker 'in remissie' gaat, zich als het ware terugtrekt. Tegelijk worden antibiotica worden gegeven om infecties te voorkomen en te behandelen en bloedtransfusies om het aantal normale bloedcellen te verhogen. Meestal duurt deze eerste fase een viertal weken.
• CZS-profylaxe: een intensieve chemotherapiekuur, eventueel via rechtstreekse toediening in het ruggenmerg of de hersenen, waarbij men probeert te vermijden dat de abnormale cellen zich in het centrale zenuwstelsel (CZS) verspreiden of om hen te doden indien ze reeds aanwezig zijn in het CZS. De chemotherapie kan aangevuld worden met lokale bestraling van het hoofd.
• Intensificatie/consolidatie: Het gaat hierbij om een intensieve cytostaticakuur om het effect van de remissie zo optimaal mogelijk te maken.
• Onderhoudsbehandeling met lage dosis chemotherapie, al dan niet afgesloten met een intensieve eindbehandeling. Deze is gericht op het uitroeien van nog aanwezige, maar niet aantoonbare leukemiecellen. Deze behandeling zal twee tot drie jaren duren. 
• In plaats van een onderhoudsbehandeling met chemotherapie kan ook een beenmerg- of een stamceltransplantatie worden toegepast. Dit gebeurt vooral bij patiënten waarbij de gewone behandeling niet aanslaat of de kans op genezing ongunstig ligt (bv. bij patiënten met chromosomale afwijkingen). 

Behandeling Volwassenen 
Bij volwassenen wordt grosso modo hetzelfde behandelingsschema toegepast. Alleen verloopt de behandeling in principe in drie fasen: 
• De remissie-inductie fase met een intensieve chemotherapie. Meestal kan deze therapie ambulant gegeven worden. De behandeling duurt meestal 4 weken. Bij 60 tot 90% van de patiënten treedt na de eerste fase remissie op die gemiddeld 15 maanden aanhoudt. De meeste patiënten die na remissie hervallen, overleven minder dan 1 jaar.
• CZS-profylaxe met chemotherapie (hoge dosissen of toegediend via de hersenen), al of niet gecombineerd met lokale radiotherapie op de hersenen.
• onderhoudsbehandeling met lagere dosis chemotherapie, zo nodig aangevuld met beenmerg stimulerende geneesmiddelen. Afhankelijk van de reacties op de geneesmiddelen en het preciese type ALL, wordt onmiddellijk na de remissie een intensieve chemokuur gegeven, eventueel aangevuld met radiotherapie (intensificatie/consolidatie). Een dergelijke intensieve kuur vereist een opname in het ziekenhuis. Ook deze kuur duurt meestal één maand.
• Na de remissie-inductie fase kan een beenmergtransplantatie worden uitgevoerd. Dit gebeurt onder meer bij patiënten die na remissie hervallen en bij patiënten met een ongunstige prognose (o.m. patiënten met Philadelphia-chromosoom). 


ACUTE MYELOIDE LEUKEMIE ( AML ) 
De onrijpe cellen die gaan woekeren zijn de cellen die bedoeld waren om zich tot granulocyten, rode bloedcellen (erytrocyten) of bloedplaatjes (thrombocyten) te ontwikkelen. 
Afhankelijk van de soort cel die in aantal blijft toenemen, wordt AML onderverdeeld in 6 typen.
AML is een zeldzame ziekte, het gaat naar schatting om 1 à 2 patiënten per 100.000 personen per jaar.
In tegenstelling tot ALL komt AML vooral voor bij oudere mensen (boven 60 jaar). 

Klachten
Aanvankelijk kunnen de symptomen bij AML sterk lijken op een gewone infectie. 
Alarmsignalen die aan leukemie moeten doen denken zijn onder meer:
• bleekheid, 
• onverklaarbaar moe, buiten adem bij de minste inspanning
• herhaalde infecties, 
• koorts 
• botpijnen
• spontane bloedingen (blauwe plekken, bloedend tandvlees, neus, overdreven maandstonden…). 
In tegenstelling tot ALL worden zelden gezwollen lymfeklieren of een vergroting van lever of milt vastgesteld.
Dit klachtenpatroon wordt veroorzaakt door de tekorten aan rode en witte bloedcellen en aan bloedplaatjes. 

Onderzoek
Wanneer er een vermoeden van leukemie bestaat, zal de arts een gericht laboratoriumonderzoek laten uitvoeren.
In eerste instantie worden bloedtests uitgevoerd. Indien die verdachte afwijkingen vertonen, gebeurt een beenmergonderzoek. Soms volgt ook een biopsie waarbij een stukje bot uit de bekkenrand wordt verwijderd. Een patholoog onderzoekt het verwijderde cel- en/of weefselmateriaal onder de microscoop. 
Aanvullend onderzoek omvat ondermeer een uitgebreid hematologisch (bloed)onderzoek, bloedstollingsonderzoek, lever- en nieronderzoek, foto’s van de longen, echografie van de buik, punctie van ruggenmergvocht.

Behandeling
Hoe sneller de diagnose gesteld is en de behandeling is begonnen, hoe beter de prognose. De overlevingskans na vijf jaar wordt geschat op 15% na een adequate behandeling. De prognose is onder meer afhankelijk van leeftijd, het specifieke type van AML, het aantal witte bloedcellen, de uitgebreidheid van de kanker, en bepaalde genetische of chromosoomafwijkingen. 

De behandeling verloopt normaal in twee fasen:

• Remissie-inductie: door een intensieve chemotherapie probeert men de afwijkende cellen zo veel mogelijk te vernietigen zodat de kanker 'in remissie' gaat, zich als het ware terugtrekt. Tegelijk zullen antibiotica worden gegeven om infecties te voorkomen en bloedtransfusies om het aantal normale bloedcellen te verhogen. Volledige remissie wordt bereikt bij 60 tot 70% van volwassenen met AML. De remissie ligt hoger en duurt langer bij patiënten jonger dan 60 jaar.

• Postremissie: langdurige onderhoudsbehandeling met lage dosis chemotherapie of een kortdurende, intensieve eindbehandeling. 

• In plaats van een onderhoudsbehandeling met chemotherapie kan na de remissie ook een beenmerg- of een stamceltransplantatie worden toegepast. 

• Indien de leukemie is verspreid naar het centraal zenuwstelsel, zal intensieve chemotherapie, eventueel samen met lokale radiotherapie, worden toegepast. Vermits verspreiding naar het centraal zenuwstelsel vrij weinig voorkomt bij dit type van leukemie, is een preventieve CZS-behandeling meestal niet nodig.

• Bij herval na remissie, zal opnieuw chemotherapie (met andere cytostatica) en/of beenmergtransplantatie worden toegepast. 


CHRONISCHE LYMFATISCHE LEUKEMIE (CLL) 
Bij CLL beginnen rijpe witte bloedcellen (lymfocyten) te woekeren: ze vermenigvuldigen zich ongecontroleerd en leven langer, waardoor andere bloedcellen worden verdrongen. Bij chronische leukemie zijn de cellen al meer in normale zin ontwikkeld en gaat het proces veel trager. Vaak bestaat er een vergroting van de lymfeklieren en/of de milt. 
Het is de meest voorkomende vorm van bloedkanker bij personen boven 50 jaar en het risico neemt toe met de ouderdom. Deze kanker komt zelden voor beneden 40 jaar. De ziekte komt bijna twee keer zo veel voor bij mannen als bij vrouwen. 

Klachten
Chronische leukemie is een sluipende ziekte. In het begin zijn er vaak helemaal geen klachten. 
Soms wordt ze pas vastgesteld naar aanleiding van een toevallig bloedonderzoek.

Volgende klachten kunnen na verloop van tijd optreden: 
• bleekheid 
• onverklaarbaar moe, buiten adem bij de minste inspanning
• herhaalde infecties (zoals herpes, bacteriële infcties…)
• nachtelijke koorts en zweten
• gewichtsverlies
• botpijnen
• zwelling van de lymfeklieren
• vergroting van lever en milt
• spontane bloedingen (blauwe plekken, bloedend tandvlees, neus, overdreven maandstonden…). 
Dit klachtenpatroon wordt veroorzaakt door de tekorten aan rode en witte bloedcellen en aan bloedplaatjes. 

Onderzoek
Wanneer er een vermoeden van leukemie bestaat, zal de arts een gericht laboratoriumonderzoek laten uitvoeren.
In eerste instantie worden bloedtests uitgevoerd. Indien die verdachte afwijkingen vertonen (zoals meer dan 10.000 lymfocyten per kubieke millimeter), gebeurt een beenmergonderzoek. Soms volgt ook een biopsie waarbij een stukje bot uit de bekkenrand wordt verwijderd. Een patholoog onderzoekt het verwijderde cel- en/of weefselmateriaal onder de microscoop. 
Aanvullend onderzoek omvat ondermeer een uitgebreid hematologisch (bloed)onderzoek, bloedstollingsonderzoek, lever- en nieronderzoek, foto’s van de longen, echografie van de buik, punctie van ruggenmergvocht.

Behandeling
De ziekte kan meestal niet genezen worden, maar kan wel tot op zekere hoogte onder controle worden gehouden.
Bij sommige patiënten kan de ziekte jarenlang sluimeren zonder dat enige specifieke behandeling vereist is. Bij andere patiënten zal onmiddellijk een behandeling worden gestart. 
Infecties moeten steeds zeer goed opgevolgd en behandeld worden vanwege de verminderde afweer. Soms zullen preventieve behandelingen met bv. antibiotica en/of immunoglobulinen worden gestart om infecties te voorkomen. Ook zullen soms geneesmiddelen worden gegeven om de bloedstolling te stimuleren. 
De behandeling is afhankelijk van de leeftijd van de patiënt, zijn algemene toestand en vooral het stadium waarin de ziekte zich bevindt.

• Stadium 0: er zijn te veel witte bloedcellen in bloed, maar geen andere symptomen. De milt of de lever zijn niet opgezwollen en het aantal rode bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes is normaal.
Afhankelijk van de concrete omstandigheden zal geen behandeling worden ingesteld. Hoe jonger de patiënt, hoe sneller zal besloten worden tot chemotherapie. De patiënt wordt van dichtbij opgevolgd om de evolutie van de ziekte na te gaan en bij verslechtering snel te kunnen ingrijpen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg deel 3
Bloedkankers deel 3: Leukemie 

• Stadium 1: Te veel witte bloedcellen en lymfeklieren zijn gezwollen. Lever en milt zijn niet gezwollen, aantal rode bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes is normaal.
Eén of meerdere van de volgende behandelingen:
• geen behandeling
• chemotherapie met een of meerdere cytostatica en met of zonder corticosteroïden
• radiotherapie (op de gezwollen lymfeklieren)
• monoclonale antilichamen (Alemtuzumab)
• autogene of autologe beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie. 

• Stadium 2: Te veel witte bloedcellen, lymfeklieren, milt en lever gezwollen.
Eén of meerdere van de volgende behandelingen:
• geen behandeling
• chemotherapie met of zonder cortisone
• radiotherapie (lymfeklieren, milt)
• monoclonale antilichamen (Alemtuzumab)
• autogene of autologe beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie. 

• Stadium 3: te veel witte bloedcellen, te weinig rode bloedcellen. Lymfeklieren, milt en lever meestal gezwollen.
Eén of meerdere van de volgende behandelingen:
• geen behandeling
• chemotherapie met of zonder cortisone
• radiotherapie (lymfeklieren, milt)
• chirurgische verwijdering van de milt
• monoclonale antilichamen (Alemtuzumab)
• autogene of autologe beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie. 

• Stadium 4: te veel witte bloedcellen, te weinig bloedplaatjes. Meestal ook te weinig rode bloedcellen en gezwollen lymfeklieren, milt en lever.
Eén of meerdere van de volgende behandelingen:
• geen behandeling
• chemotherapie met of zonder cortisone
• radiotherapie (lymfeklieren, milt)
• chirurgische verwijdering van de milt
• monoclonale antilichamen (Alemtuzumab)
• autogene of autologe beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie. 


CHRONISCHE MYOLOIDE LEUKEMIE (CML ) 
CML ontstaat wanneer granulocyten, een type van witte bloedlichaampjes, zich abnormaal beginnen te ontwikkelen en te vermenigvuldigen. Dit gebeurt vooral in het beenmerg, maar ook in lever en milt.
CML komt vooral voor bij oudere mensen (boven 60 jaar), iets meer bij mannen dan bij vrouwen. Het komt zelden voor bij jongeren. De gemiddelde overleving bedraagt 4 tot 6 jaar, met uitersten van minder dan 1 jaar tot meer dan 10 jaar. 

Oorzaak 
Bij 95% van de patiënten met CML wordt een abnormaal chromosoom gevonden, het Philadelphia chromosoom. Het Philadelphia chromosoom ontstaat doordat een stukje van chromosoom 9 van plaats wisselt met een stukje van chromosoom 22. Zowel op chromosoom 9 als op chromosoom 22 breekt het chromosoom midden in een gen. Op chromosoom 9 is dat het abl-gen en op chromosoom 22 is dat het bcr-gen. Door de verplaatsing ontstaat er een fusiegen, het bcr-abl gen, op chromosoom 22. Dit gen codeert voor een eiwit, het BCR-ABL eiwit, dat verantwoordelijk is voor de sterke groei en abnormale ontwikkeling van witte bloedcellen. 
Dit Philadelphia chromosoom wordt ook aangetroffen bij een aantal mensen met acute myoloide leukemie waar het de kans op een slechte afloop vergroot. 

Klachten
In het begin zijn er vaak helemaal geen klachten. 
Volgende klachten kunnen na verloop van tijd optreden: 
• bleekheid, 
• onverklaarbaar moe, buiten adem bij de minste inspanning
• nachtelijke koorts en zweten
• gewichtsverlies, eetlustverlies
• zeer sterke uitzetting van de milt, wat leidt tot een drukkende pijn in de linker onderbuik
• spontane bloedingen (blauwe plekken, kleine onderhuidse bloedingen, bloedend tandvlees, neus,…). 

Dit klachtenpatroon wordt veroorzaakt door de tekorten aan rode en witte bloedcellen en aan bloedplaatjes. 
In een latere fase van de ziekte treden ook botpijnen, spontane botbreuken, verhoogd risico op infecties en soms bobbels onder de huid vol abnormale granulocyten op.

Evolutie
• Chronische fase
De duur van de chronische fase kan variëren, maar duurt in het algemeen 5-6 jaar. 

• Acceleratiefase
De chronische fase wordt gevolgd door een overgangsfase, die de acceleratiefase wordt genoemd. In deze fase stijgt het aantal witte bloedcellen sterk en worden er steeds meer onrijpe witte bloedcellen (blasten) in de circulatie gevonden. De toename van het aantal blasten wordt veroorzaakt doordat voorlopercellen (stamcellen) in het beenmerg het vermogen hebben verloren om uit te groeien tot functionele witte bloedcellen. Het percentage blasten neemt vervolgens steeds verder toe. Overleving in de acceleratiefase bedraagt gemiddeld minder dan 1 jaar.

• Blastencrisis 
Wanneer er meer dan 30% blasten in het bloed gevonden wordt, spreekt men van een blastencrisis. De prognose voor patiënten in de blastencrisis is slecht. De overleving van een patiënt in een blastencrisis is gemiddeld minder dan 5 maanden.

Behandeling
CML kan alleen door een allogene beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie worden genezen. 
Veel CML-patiënten komen echter niet in aanmerking voor een beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie omdat ze te oud zijn (de leeftijdsgrens wordt meestal op 60 jaar gesteld) of wegens het ontbreken van een geschikt donor. Hoe sneller de transplantatie kan uitgevoerd worden, hoe groter de overlevingskansen. 
CML wordt verder behandeld met geneesmiddelen zoals interferon-alfa en/of specifieke cytostatica om de sterk verhoogde witte bloedcellen te verminderen. Ook worden bloedtransfusies gegeven of bloedplaatsjes en/of rode bloedcellen toegediend, of worden witte bloedcellen uit het bloed gefilterd.
Al deze methoden kunnen het leven van een CML-patiënt verlengen, maar genezen de ziekte niet. 
Sinds kort bestaat een nieuw geneesmiddel, Imatinib, dat specifiek ontworpen is om het BCR-ABL eiwit, dat verantwoordelijk is voor de ontregelde celgroei bij CML, te remmen. Klinisch onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat imatinib bij een groot aantal patiënten leidt tot een sterke vermindering van het aantal abnormale cellen of zelfs een normalisatie van het bloed. De bijwerkingen die kunnen optreden zijn milder dan de bijwerkingen die met interferon-alfa kunnen optreden. Het is nog niet bekend wat de effecten van imatinib op lange termijn zijn. Imatinib wordt momenteel vooral toegepast bij patiënten die uitbehandeld zijn met interferon-alfa, in de acceleratiefase, na een blastencrisis en bij herval na een vroegere behandeling.
Indien de milt sterk is gezwollen, kan die chirurgisch worden verwijderd. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Bloedkankers deel 4: Ziekte van Kahler 

De ziekte van Kahler (of multiple myeloom) is een aandoening van plasmacellen in het beenmerg met nog steeds onbekende oorzaak. Plasmacellen zijn cellen die gespecialiseerd zijn in de productie van antistoffen (immunoglobulinen). Bij de ziekte van Kahler beginnen specifieke plasmacellen ongecontroleerd te groeien waarbij meerdere botafbrekende haarden in het skelet ontstaan en de hoeveelheid van een bepaald eiwit in het bloed en urine toeneemt. Door de ziekte neemt de productie van normale antistoffen af en kan een tekort ontstaan aan witte en rode bloedcellen. Omdat de bloedplaatjes als het ware gecoat worden door de eiwitten, werken ze slechter. De botafbraak ontstaat ook doordat de botafbrekende cellen geactiveerd worden door stoffen die gemaakt worden door de aangedane plasmacellen. 
Er bestaan ook andere zeldzame kankers van de plasmacellen en verschillende vormen van plasmacel-aandoeningen die kunnen evolueren tot de ziekte van Kahler. Ze wordt jaarlijks bij 30 op 100.000 mensen boven de 25 jaar gevonden. De ziekte van Kahler komt meer bij mannen dan bij vrouwen voor en begint meestal boven de leeftijd van 50 jaar. 

Oorzaken 
De preciese oorzaak is niet bekend.
Factoren waarvan vermoed wordt dat ze bijdragen tot het ontstaan van deze kanker zijn:
• hoge radioactieve bestraling
• benzeen, pesticiden
• herpesactige virusinfectie 

Symptomen 
Door de aantasting van het skelet ontstaan botpijnen, vooral in de rug die worden veroorzaakt door kleine botbreuken. Bij bewegen doet het meer pijn. Ook kunnen wervelinzakkingen en skeletmisvormingen ontstaan. In de rug kunnen hierdoor ook zenuwen bekneld raken wat weer uitstralende pijn in bv. de benen kan geven. Ook op andere plaatsen kunnen botproblemen optreden (ribben, hals, heup).
Door de botafbraak loopt de hoeveelheid calcium in het bloed op. Dit geeft ook weer allerlei klachten, zoals dorst, frequent plassen, uitdroging, misselijkheid, braken en nierfunctiestoornissen. De calciumconcentratie in bloed kan te hoog oplopen waardoor verwardheid en zelfs coma kunnen ontstaan.
Doordat het normale beenmerg verdrongen wordt, neemt het aantal rode en witte cellen af. Hierdoor ontstaan bloedarmoede en een verhoogde gevoeligheid voor allerlei infecties. 
De bloedplaatjes werken ook slechter waardoor spontane bloedingen kunnen optreden. 

Evolutie 
De ziekte gedraagt zich 2-5 jaar rustig om daarna ernstiger te worden. De behandeling werkt dan niet meer. Hoe groter de hoeveelheid plasmacellen en eiwitproductie, hoe meer het skelet is aangedaan en ernstiger de bloedafwijkingen, hoe slechter de prognose is. 
Meestal wordt een onderscheid gemaakt in drie stadia:

Stadium 1
Relatief weinig kankercellen in het lichaam, geen tumoren in het bot, normale hoeveelheid rode bloedcellen en calcium, licht verhoogd M-eiwit in de urine. Weinig klachten. 
Voor stadium I staat een gemiddelde overlevingsduur van 3 tot 5 jaar.

Stadium 2
De kankercellen hebben zich over het hele lichaam verspreid.

Stadium 3
Kankercellen in het hele lichaam, verminderde rode bloedcellen, verhoogde calciumconcentraties, meer dan 3 tumoren in het bot, hoge concentraties M-eiwit in urine en bloed.
De overleving bedraagt gemiddeld 15 maanden. 

Behandeling 
Er is voorlopig geen genezende behandeling beschikbaar, daarom is de behandeling symptomatisch. 
Er wordt met chemotherapie (cytostatica en corticosteroiden) geprobeerd om de hoeveelheid plasmacellen onder controle te houden. Een standaardkuur met vier of zes sessies van elk drie weken duurt tussen drie en vijf maanden.
De complicaties (zoals botbreuken, verstoring van de nierfuntie, infecties…) worden behandeld en indien mogelijk voorkomen.
Eventueel wordt ook radiotherapie toegepast, o.m. bij hevige botpijnen. 
Indien het bloed te veel M-eiwitten bevat, kunnen die met een speciaal apparaat uit het bloed worden gefilterd.
Bloedtransfusies worden toegediend bij ernstige bloedarmoede. Infecties worden nauwgezet opgevolgd en behandeld.
De hoge calciumbloedwaarden worden bestreden met bisfosfonaten. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Bloedkankers: deel 5: De ziekte van Hodgkin en non-Hodgkin lymfomen 


Wat zijn lymfomen? 

Het lymfvaatstelsel 
Het lymfvaatstelsel bestaat uit de lymfklieren die, net zoals het bloedvatenstelsel, met elkaar verbonden zijn door een netwerk van lymfvaten die zich over het hele lichaam uitstrekken. Ook de milt, de thymus (een kleine klier achter het borstbeen) en de amandelen (in de keel) maken deel uit van het lymfsysteem.
Het lymfvaatstelsel vormt een belangrijk onderdeel van het natuurlijke defensiesysteem van het lichaam tegen allerlei infecties. Het lymfvaatstelsel vervoert een melkachtige vloeistof, de lymfe, die witte bloedlichaampjes (lymfocyten), vetten en eiwitten bevat en afkomstig is uit het bloed en uiteindelijk ook weer in het bloed terechtkomt. Op haar tocht door het lymfestelsel wordt de lymfe in de lymfeklieren gefilterd waardoor infecterende organismen en kankercellen verdwijnen en worden gedood. Die lymfeklieren zitten onder meer in de hals, de oksels, de liezen, de buik en de borst. Zij functioneren als een soort afvalverwerkingsmachine waar alle schadelijke stoffen worden vernietigd. Bij een infectie zullen die lymfeklieren opzwellen.
Er bestaan twee types van lymfocyten: B-cellen en T-cellen. Ze ontstaan allemaal in het beenmerg als stamcellen. Lymfocyten die in de thymus (zwezerik) rijpen, worden T-cellen genoemd. Lymfocyten die in het beenmerg en in de lymfeklieren rijpen, worden B-cellen genoemd. Ze spelen allebei een specifieke rol in het afweersysteem. 
Wanneer de lymfecellen zich abnormaal gaan ontwikkelen en beginnen woekeren, spreekt van lymfeklierkanker of lymfoom. Door de abnormale cellentoename kunnen de lymfocyten niet goed meer functioneren. Doordat de lymfocyten niet goed meer functioneren, verliest het lichaam een deel van zijn afweer tegen virussen en bacteriën, waardoor gemakkelijker infecties ontstaan.
Lymfomen worden in twee categoriën verdeeld: Hodgkin- en non-Hodgkin-lymfomen. Bij Hodgkin-lymfomen is een specifiek soort kankercel aanwezig. De vele andere vormen zijn non-Hodgkin-lymfomen. 

Vermits het lymfvaatstelsel over het hele lichaam verspreid is, kunnen lymfomen overal ontstaan en zich snel uitbreiden en haast alle organen aantasten. 
Lymfomen staan op de zesde plaats van de meest frequent voorkomende kankers in Vlaanderen. Hodgkin-lymfomen komen vooral bij jonge mensen voor, non-Hodgkin lymfomen treffen eerder oudere mensen. 


ZIEKTE VAN HODGKIN 

Wat is de ziekte van Hodgkin? 
De Ziekte van Hodgkin (lymphogranuloma malignum) werd het eerst beschreven door dr. Thomas Hodgkin (1798-1866) in 1832. Het is een vorm van lymfeklierkanker waarbij één type lymfekliercel een abnormale celgroei vertoont. Het is deze kenmerkende Hodgkincel (gekend als de Reed-Sternberg cel) die de ziekte onderscheidt van de andere soorten lymfeklierkanker. Deze andere soorten hebben de verzamelnaam Non-Hodgkin lymfoom.
De abnormale celgroei veroorzaakt vergrote lymfeklieren, waardoor de lymfocyten niet meer optimaal kunnen functioneren. Hierdoor verliest het lichaam een deel van zijn afweer tegen virussen en bacteriën. 
De ziekte ontstaat meestal in een lymfeklier. Soms ontstaat de ziekte in een ander deel van het lymfeklierstelsel, bv. in de milt, lever of in het beenmerg.
Meer dan de helft van de patiënten is jonger dan 40 jaar op het ogenblik van de diagnose. Bij kinderen komt de ziekte meer voor bij jongens dan meisjes. De ziekte wordt uitzonderlijk vastgesteld bij kinderen beneden 5 jaar. 

Oorzaken 
De preciese oorzaak is onbekend, maar er zijn vage aanwijzingen dat virussen (o.m. Epstein-Barr virus) een rol zouden kunnen spelen. 
Ook blijkt de kans op de ziekte groter als een ander familielid deze ziekte ook heeft gehad. 
Verder komen lymfomen meer voor bij mensen met een verminderde immuniteit (bv. Aids) of die immuunonderdrukkende geneesmiddelen nemen (bv. na een transplantatie). 

Klachten 
• Meestal is de eerste klacht een pijnloze zwelling van lymfeklieren in de hals, oksels of liezen die niet overgaat na enkele weken. 
• Een sterk wisselende temperatuur. Dan koud, dan warm. Deze perioden van koorts worden afgewisseld met de normale temperatuur.
• Verminderde eetlust, gewichtsverlies
• Extreme vermoeidheid zonder aanwijsbare reden.
• Nachtelijk zweten
• Een vervelende jeuk over het gehele lichaam, of in een bepaald gebied.
• Pijn bij het drinken van alcohol.

Sommige patiënten zullen deze verschijnselen nooit vertonen, maar bij anderen treden deze verschijnselen al op bij het begin van de ziekte. 

Onderzoek 
• bloed- en een urine- onderzoek 
• cel- en weefselonderzoek. Bij een punctie haalt de arts met een lange dunne naald cellen uit een gezwollen lymfklier (celonderzoek). De opgezogen cellen worden in het laboratorium onderzocht Een biopsie, weefselonderzoek, is meestal nodig om de juiste diagnose te stellen. Hiervoor wordt onder verdoving een klein beetje weefsel afgenomen. Het weefsel wordt door een patholoog onder de microscoop onderzocht.
Wanneer de diagnose is gesteld dan kunnen verdere onderzoeken plaatsvinden om te zien waar de tumoren zijn gesitueerd en hoe ver de ziekte zich heeft uitgebreid (Onderzoeken van keel, neus en oor, borstfoto's, echografie, CT-scan van de borst of buikholte, MRI, PET-scan…). 

Evolutie 
Op grond van het aantal en de plaats van de aangetaste lymfeklieren, de bloedbezinking en de eventuele tumormassa tussen de longen en verdere uitzaaiingen worden vier stadia onderscheiden.

Stadium 1: De ziekte beperkt zich tot één lymfekliergebied, bijvoorbeeld de lymfeklieren in de hals, of tot één orgaan. 
Stadium 2: De ziekte beperkt zich tot twee of meer kliergebieden aan dezelfde kant van het middenrif, of bevindt zich in één orgaan en één of meer kliergebieden, eveneens aan dezelfde kant van het middenrif. 
Stadium 3: De ziekte bevindt zich in kliergebieden aan beide kanten van het middenrif, en soms ook in de milt en/of een ander orgaan. 
Stadium 4: De ziekte heeft zich verspreid naar andere organen, zoals de longen, de lever, het beenmerg of de huid. 

Elk stadium wordt nog eens onderverdeeld in A (zonder symptomen) en B met een van volgende symptomen: 10% gewichtsverlies in 6 maanden, koorts, nachtelijk zweten. 
Voor de behandeling wordt ook nog eens een onderscheid gemaakt op basis van de preciese kenmerken van de aangetaste cellen. 

Behandeling 
De behandeling en de prognose is afhankelijk van de leeftijd, het stadium van de ziekte en het aantal en de omvang van de aangetaste lymfeklieren en organen. 
Patiënten jonger dan 50 jaar, zonder B-symptomen, met minder dan 3 aangetaste kliergebieden en beperkte veranderingen in het bloed (o.m. min of meer normaal aantal witte bloedcellen) hebben een gunstige prognose met 80 tot 90% ziektevrij na behandeling.
Factoren die de prognose ongunstig beïnvloeden, zijn onder meer: mannelijk geslacht, boven 50 jaar, stadium 4, sterk veranderde bloedwaarden (o.m. verhoogde witte bloedcellen). 
De preciese behandeling verschilt van persoon tot persoon in functie van leeftijd, gezondheidstoestand... Wel bestaan bepaalde behandelingsschema's in functie van de preciese kenmerken van de kanker. Zoals bij alle kankerbehandelingen lopen er voortdurend klinische onderzoeken naar de meest efficiënte en minst schadelijke behandelingsschema's en combinaties van cytostatica. 

De behandeling bestaat uit:
Chemotherapie met specifieke combinaties van cytostatica en eventueel corticosteroïden. Alleen of in combinatie met radiotherapie. De behandeling bestaat meestal uit 4 tot 6 sessies die in totaal vier tot 6 maanden beslaan. De chemotherapie wordt meestal ambulant gegeven. 

Radiotherapie. Bestraling van hals, borst en lymfeklieren in de oksels en/of van de lymfeklieren in de buik, in de liezen en de milt. Radiotherapie kan gebruikt worden alleen of in combinatie met chemotherapie. Bij kinderen wordt zelden alleen radiotherapie toegepast. De te bestralen regio wordt eerst zorgvuldig onderzocht, eventueel zelfs via een buikoperatie (laparotomie), en nauwkeurig aangeduid. Bij deze operatie kan eventueel de milt verwijderd worden. De bestralingsdosis ligt zo laag mogelijk omwille van de mogelijke nevenwerkingen. 

Stamceltransplantatie na een intensieve radiotherapie en/of chemotherapie waarbij het beenmerg is vernietigd. 

Volwassen patiënten worden voor en na de behandeling gevaccineerd tegen griep, pneumokokken en meningokokken. 
Kinderen worden gevaccineerd tegen griep, pneumokokken, meningokokken en Hib, en zo nodig worden ook de andere pediatrische vaccins toegediend. 


Stadium 1A (zonder symptomen)
Afhankelijk van de preciese localisatie (boven of beneden het middenrif) en de uitgebreidheid van de kanker:
• Chemotherapie en radiotherapie
• Alleen radiotherapie 
• Alleen chemotherapie

Stadium 1B (met symptomen)
• Chemotherapie en radiotherapie
• Alleen chemotherapie

Stadium 2A
Afhankelijk van de preciese localisatie (boven of beneden het middenrif) en de uitgebreidheid van de kanker:
• Chemotherapie en radiotherapie
• Alleen radiotherapie 
• Alleen chemotherapie

Stadium 2B 
• Chemotherapie met of zonder radiotherapie
• Alleen chemotherapie

Stadium 3A
Indien de kanker slechts een gedeelte van de borst betreft:
• Chemotherapie en radiotherapie
• Alleen chemotherapie

Bij een uitgebreide kanker
• chemotherapie en radiotherapie. 

Stadium 3B
• Chemotherapie en radiotherapie
• Alleen chemotherapie

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg deel 5
Bloedkankers: deel 5: De ziekte van Hodgkin en non-Hodgkin lymfomen 

Stadium 4
• Alleen chemotherapie
• Chemotherapie en radiotherapie
• Chemotherapie en beenmergtransplantatie 

Herval 
Wanneer de ziekte na behandeling terug opflakkert, is de behandeling afhankelijk van de vorige behandeling.
Indien alleen radiotherapie werd gegeven, dan kan nu chemotherapie worden toegediend.
Indien alleen chemotherapie werd gebruikt, dan kunnen de aangetaste lymfeklieren worden bestraald, al dan niet in combinatie met chemotherapie.
Indien de ziekte zeer uitgebereid is, kan een nieuwe chemokuur worden gegeven, of kan een intensieve chemokuur met beenmergtransplantatie worden overwogen.


NON-HODGKIN LYMFOMEN 

Wat zijn non-Hodgkin lymfomen? 
De ziekte van non-Hodgkin veroorzaakt lymfomen, gezwellen die meestal in de lymfklieren ontstaan. Bij ruim een derde van de patiënten begint de ziekte elders in het lymfestelsel, bijvoorbeeld in het lymfeweefsel van de maag, longen of de thymus (zwezerik). Dit orgaan kan zwellen of beschadigd raken, en klachten geven die lijken op een maagzweer of darmgezwel. De ziekte kan zich door het lichaam verspreiden via het bloed en de lymfe. Zo komen de gewoekerde cellen bij andere lymfklieren. Deze ziekte wordt daarom vaak op meer plaatsen in het lichaam aangetroffen. 
In tegenstelling tot de ziekte van Hodgkin worden geen Reed-Sternberg aangetroffen.
Het onderscheid tussen Hodgkin en non-hodgkin is belangrijk omdat de prognose (overlevingskansen) en de behandeling sterk verschillen.
Er bestaan een 20-tal verschillende vormen van non-Hodgkin lymfomen, allemaal met hun eigen kenmerken, snelheid waarmee ze zich verspreiden en behandeling. Bij sommige zijn de B-cellen, bij andere de T-cellen aangetast.
Non-Hodgkin lymfomen komen drie keer zo vaak voor als Hodgkin-lymfomen en treffen vooral mensen boven 50 jaar. 
Bij kinderen zijn non-Hodgkin lymfomen zeldzaam (ongeveer 1 per 100.000). Ze komen vooral voor na de leeftijd van 10 jaar. Bij kinderen is de ziekte doorgaans agressiever en in een verder gevorderd stadium dan bij volwassenen. De drie meest voorkomende vormen bij kinderen zijn: lymfoblast lymfoom, een lymfoom die nauw verwant is met acute lymfocyten leukemie (ALL), small cell lymfoom (Burkitt's en non-Burkitt's) en large cell lymfoom (LCL). Het zijn drie types die als zeer agressief worden beschouwd. 

Oorzaken 
Hierover is eigenlijk niets met zekerheid bekend. Lymfomen zijn niet besmettelijk en voor zover bekend zijn ze ook niet erfelijk.
Wel zijn een aantal risicofactoren bekend:
• verminderde immuniteit door ziekte (bv. Aids) of door inname van immuunonderdrukkende geneesmiddelen na een transplantatie. 
• virale of bacteriële infecties. Het Epstein-Barr virus kan lymfomen veroorzaken. De bacterie helicobacter pylori (verantwoordelijk voor maagzweren en misschen ook oorzaak van maagkanker) kan bepaalde lymfomen uitlokken. 
• Besmetting van het drinkwater met hoge nitraatgehaltes zou volgens sommige studies de kans op non-Hodgkin lymfomen verhogen. Ook pesticiden zijn in verband gebracht met lymfomen.
• Een vetrijk dieet zou het risico kunnen verhogen
• Het risico ligt hoger bij mannen en stijgt met de leeftijd.
• Radiotherapie bij een vroegere kanker 

Klachten 
Meestal is de eerste klacht een pijnloze zwelling in de lymfeklieren in de hals, oksels of liezen. Maar gezwollen klieren en andere mogelijke symptomen, hoeven niet op non-Hodgkin te duiden maar bijvoorbeeld op griep. De meeste klierzwellingen zijn tijdelijk en gaan na enige tijd vanzelf over. Als de zwelling niet overgaat binnen een paar weken, is het raadzaam naar een huisarts te gaan. 

Andere verschijnselen kunnen zijn:
• Perioden met koorts;
• Gewichtsverlies en verlies eetlust
• Moeheid
• Nachtelijk zweten
• Klachten door beschadiging of zwelling van een aangetast orgaan
• Veralgemeende jeuk 

Aanvullende onderzoeken 
Deze onderzoeken kunnen meerdere dagen in beslag nemen voor de definitieve uitslag bekend is.
• bloed- en urineonderzoek. Hierbij wordt o.m. gehaltes witte en rode bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes in het bloed onderzocht, bepaalde bloedkarakteristieken (gehalte van hemoglobine, cholesterol, bezinkingssnelheid…) en het functioneren van nieren en lever onderzocht. 
• cel- en weefselonderzoek. Bij een punctie (celonderzoek) haalt de arts met een lange, dunne naald wat cellen uit een gezwollen lymfklier. De opgezogen cellen worden in het laboratorium onderzocht. Bij een biopsie, weefselonderzoek, wordt onder verdoving een beetje weefsel afgenomen. Het weefsel wordt door een patholoog onder de microscoop onderzocht.
• Afname van beenmerg (meestal in de heup), eventueel een lumbale punctie waarbij ruggenmergvocht wordt weggehaald
• Onderzoeken van keel, neus en oor. Vooral wordt gekeken naar het lymfklierweefsel
• Een thoraxfoto
• Geavanceerde beeldtechnieken zoals CT-scan, MRI-scan, PET-scan…. 

Evolutie 
De non-Hodgkinlymfomen worden op grond van de verschillende soorten cellen in twee groepen verdeeld, oplopend in kwaadaardigheid (maligniteit). Hoe lager de kwaadaardigheid, hoe langzamer de cellen groeien. Een non-Hodgkin lymfoom met een lage graad van kwaadaardigheid kan zo blijven, of in de loop van de jaren een hoge maligniteitsgraad krijgen. De maligniteitsgraad bepaalt de aard van de behandeling en het te verwachten verloop van de ziekte. Om dit vast te stellen is weefselonderzoek nodig, waarbij de cellen van het lymfoom nader worden bekeken.
Naast de maligniteitsgraad worden vier stadia onderscheiden in functie van de uitgebreidheid van de ziekte en de aanwezigheid van symptomen (I t/m IV). 

Graad van agressiviteit: 
Lage agressiviteit (of maligniteit): de kankercellen vermenigvuldigen zich langzaam. In het begin is misschien geen behandeling nodig. Nadien meestal lokale bestraling. Ze reageren doorgaans goed op behandeling, maar komen vaak terug na behandeling.
Hoge agressiviteit (of maligniteit): snelgroeiende cellen die zich ook snel verspreiden naar lymfeklieren en andere organen. Meestal is een onmiddellijke behandeling nodig, meestal een of andere vorm van chemotherapie. Alhoewel agressiever, is de kans op genezing op lange termijn groter dan bij de lymfomen met lage agressiviteit. 

Stadia bij volwassenen 
Stadium 1: De ziekte beperkt zich tot één lymfekliergebied, bijvoorbeeld de lymfeklieren in de hals, of tot één orgaan. 
Stadium 2: De ziekte beperkt zich tot twee of meer kliergebieden aan dezelfde kant van het middenrif, of bevindt zich in één orgaan en één of meer kliergebieden, eveneens aan dezelfde kant van het middenrif. 
Stadium 3: De ziekte bevindt zich in kliergebieden aan beide kanten van het middenrif, en soms ook in de milt en/of een ander orgaan. 
Stadium 4: De ziekte heeft zich verspreid naar andere organen, zoals de longen, de lever, het beenmerg of de huid. 

Elk stadium wordt nog eens onderverdeeld in A (zonder symptomen) en B met een van volgende symptomen aanwezig is: 10% gewichtsverlies in 6 maanden, koorts, nachtelijk zweten. 
Ook worden letters gebruikt om de preciese localisatie van de kanker aan te duiden.
De letter E staat voor aantasting van een orgaan buiten de lymfeklieren, zoals bv. de maag (extranodale lymfoom). De letter S staat voor uitbreiding naar de milt. 
Een stadium 1A+E betekent dan: stadium 1 zonder symptomen, met aantasting van een ander orgaan. 

Stadia bij kinderen 
Bij kinderen wordt meestal een andere onderverdeling gemaakt
Stadium 1: één enkele tumor of aangetaste lymfeklier buiten het abdomen
Stadium 2: één enkele tumor met nabijgelegen klieren die zijn aangetast; twee of meer tumoren of aangetaste lymfeklieren aan dezelfde kant van het middenrif; of een tumor in het maag-darmkanaal met of zonder nabijgelegen lymfeklieren aangetast
Stadium 3: tumoren van meerdere lymfeklieren aan beide zijden van het middenrif; uitgebreide aantasting in de buik of de borst; of een of meer tumoren in de rug of het hersenvlies.
Stadium 4: aantasting van beenmerg en/of centraal zenuwstelsel. 

Prognose 
In het algemeen kan gesteld worden dat een non-Hodgkin lymfoom met lage maligniteit in een stadium I en II vrij goed kan worden behandeld met radiotherapie. De agressieve vormen worden meestal behandeld met intensieve chemotherapie.
Bij een lage maligniteitsgraad in stadium I of II is de kans op genezing 50 tot 70%. De gemiddelde overleving bedraagt meer dan 10 jaar.
Voor de overige patiënten variëren de kansen sterk, afhankelijk van verschillende factoren, van 20% tot meer dan 80%. De gemiddelde overleving na 5 jaar bedraagt 50 tot 60%. 
Patiënten met twee of meer risicofactoren hebben een slechte prognose (minder dan 50% overleving na vijf jaar):
• ouder dan 60 jaar
• slechte algemene gezondheidstoestand
• hoog lactaat dehydrogenase
• stadium 3 of 4
• extranodale verspreiding (organen buiten het lymfestelsel).
De kans op herval na behandeling is het grootst wanneer bepaalde organen zoals beenmerg, centraal zenuwstelsel, lever, longen of milt zijn aangetast.
Van de kinderen in stadium 1 en 2 overleven meer dan 80% tot 90%. Bij stadium 3 en 4 worden lange termijn overlevingskansen geschat op 75 tot 90%. Bij herval liggen de overlevingskansen meestal laag. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg deel 5
Bloedkankers: deel 5: De ziekte van Hodgkin en non-Hodgkin lymfomen 

Behandeling 
De behandeling van non-Hodgkin lymfomen is de laatste jaren sterk verbeterd, ook wanneer de kanker zich over grote delen van het lichaam heeft verspreid. Veel mensen kunnen nu worden genezen of de ziekte kan jarenlang onder controle worden gehouden zodat een min of meer normaal leven mogelijk is. 
Het preciese type van behandeling is afhankelijk van heel wat factoren:
• Leeftijd
• algemene gezondheidstostand (eventuele andere ziekten, medische voorgeschiedenis…)
• het specifieke type van lymfoom
• de omvang van de tumor(en)
• de aangetaste lichaamsdelen
• het aantal aangetaste lymfeklieren en eventuele andere organen.

De behandeling kan bestaan uit:
Chemotherapie met specifieke combinaties van cytostatica en eventueel corticosteroïden. Alleen of in combinatie met radiotherapie. Om aantasting van het centrale zenuwstelsel te voorkomen of te behandelen kunnen de geneesmiddelen rechtstreeks in het hersen- of ruggenmergvocht worden ingebracht. 
CZS-profylaxe: een intensieve chemotherapiekuur, eventueel via rechtstreekse toediening in het ruggenmerg of de hersenen, waarbij men probeert te vermijden dat de abnormale cellen zich in het centrale zenuwstelsel (CZS) verspreiden of om hen te doden indien ze reeds aanwezig zijn in het CZS. De chemotherapie kan aangevuld worden met lokale bestraling van het hoofd.

Radiotherapie. Radiotherapie kan gebruikt worden alleen of in combinatie met chemotherapie. Bij kinderen wordt zelden alleen radiotherapie toegepast. 
Bij uitwendige bestraling wordt te bestralen regio eerst zorgvuldig onderzocht, zo nodig via een simulator zodat de te bestralen weefsels precies kunnen worden in kaart gebracht. Indien nodig worden omringende weefsels afgeschermd met een op maat gemaakt 'schild'. 
Ook wordt soms gebruik gemaakt van inwendige bestraling via radio-isotopen die via kleine buisjes tot bij de te bestralen zone worden gebracht. 
Bij kinderen wordt radiotherapie in de mate van het mogelijke vermeden.

Allogene of autogene beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie na een intensieve radiotherapie en/of chemotherapie waarbij het beenmerg is vernietigd. 

Monoclonale antilichamentherapie. Er bestaan momenteel twee specifieke monoclonale antilichamen die bij non-Hodgkin lymfomen worden gebruikt, Rituxitab, Iodine 131 Tositumomab en Yttrium 90 Ibitumomab Tiuxetan. Andere monoclonale antilichamen worden uitgetest of zijn in ontwikkeling. 
Rituxitab wordt gegeven bij B-cel non-hodgkin lymfomen, alleen of in combinatie met chemotherapie, en bij herval na behandeling.
Iodine 131 Tositumomab en Yttrium 90 Ibitumomab Tiuxetan, twee monoclonale antilichamen met een radioactieve lading, worden op experimentele basis gebruikt bij een aantal specifieke B-cel non-Hodgkin-lymfomen. 

Immunotherapie met Interferon alfa of met kankervaccins

Behandelingsopties volwassenen volgens stadium en graad van maligniteit 
Lage maligniteit, stadium 1 en 2
• afwachten bj patiënten zonder symptomen
• radiotherapie van de aangetaste zone
• radiotherapie van een deel of van het hele lymfsysteem
• chemotherapie voor patiënten die niet kunnen bestraald worden
• chemotherapie en bestraling

Hoge maligniteit, stadium 1 en 2
• chemotherapie met of zonder bestraling

Lage maligniteit, stadium 3 en 4
• afwachten bj patiënten zonder symptomen
• chemotherapie met of zonder corticosteroiden
• monoclonale antilichamen met of zonder chemotherapie
• chemotherapie in combinatie met algemene bestraling van het lichaam, gevolgd door autologe of allogene beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie
• chemotherapie in combinatie met immunotherapie met experimenteel kankervaccin

Hoge maligniteit, stadium 3 en 4
• chemotherapie in combinatie met monoclonale antilichamen
• chemotherapie met of zonder bestraling 
• chemotherapie, aangevuld met CZS-profylaxe.
• chemotherapie in combinatie met algemene bestraling van het lichaam, gevolgd door autologe of allogene beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie

Lymfoblast lymfoom & Burkitt's lymfoom
• chemotherapie, aangevuld met CZS-profylaxe.
• chemotherapie in combinatie met algemene bestraling van het lichaam, gevolgd door autologe of allogene beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie

Herval van lymfoom met lage maligniteit die laag blijft
• chemotherapie met of zonder corticosteroiden
• bestraling met of zonder chemotherapie
• monoclonale antilichamen 
• chemotherapie in combinatie met algemene bestraling van het lichaam, gevolgd door autologe of allogene beenmerg- of stamceltransplantatie

Herval van lymfoom met lage maligniteit die aggressief is geworden
• autologe of allogene beenmergtransplantatie 
• chemotherapie in combinatie met algemene bestraling van het lichaam, gevolgd door autologe of allogene beenmergtransplantatie
• stamceltransplantatie
• monoclonale antilichamen 
• continue toediening chemotherapie

Herval van lymfoom met hoge maligniteit die hoog blijft
• autologe of allogene beenmergtransplantatie 
• chemotherapie in combinatie met algemene bestraling van het lichaam, gevolgd door autologe of allogene beenmergtransplantatie
• stamceltransplantatie
• monoclonale antilichamen 
• continue toediening chemotherapie

Herval van lymfoom met hoge maligniteit die laag is geworden
• chemotherapie 

Behandelingsopties bij kinderen 
Stadium 1 en 2
• Chemotherapie, aangevuld met CZS-profylaxe

Stadium 3 en 4
• Chemotherapie, aangevuld met CZS-profylaxe, plus radiotherapie bij grote zwellingen

Herval na behandeling 
• allogene beenmergtransplantatie
• nieuwe chemotherapie
• monoclonale antilichamen

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

